# LED LENSER H14R.2 charging problem, NEED HELP!



## Nilseey (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello all! I have a LED LENSER H14R.2 that does not want to recharge, the red light just flashes when i plug in power.
The lamp haven't been in use for a couple of months and the battery went flat when used it last time.
Anyone of you know what the problem could be?

Sorry for my bad english, im from Norway!


----------



## ven (Sep 9, 2014)

If the battery has gone flat i would say that is the issue and will not charge.I would try another cell or contact lenser,they may send another out to you.

Have you any way of checking the V with a meter just to confirm or other cell to try?

:welcome:


----------



## Nilseey (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for answer. Guess i could check with V-meter, Is it possible to "jumpstart" the battery? Like recharge it some other way?
Not fully but so theres a little power in it? maybe the lamp can recharge it fully then?


----------



## ven (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure what cell without searching,i can only presume its a standard li ion(not protected with a pcb) Cells with a pcb will trip and can be reset by some chargers(these show 0V).
Do you have another charger,vp1 or vp2 for example have V readouts,sometimes these will charge the cells back up. All depends on the V tbh,anything less than 2.5v then it should be disposed of really as potential risks by recharging.
Is it s 14500 cell? if it is and volts bellow 2.5v then best to get a new cell,safer:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Sep 9, 2014)

Right little research and many cell options,have you tried 4xAA cells to make sure its working fine(not charging)

What 18650 cells are in,maybe 1 is low ,i presume the ones provided by lenser.

Best to use a set so 2 the same if replacing the 18650 cells.Do you have any 18650 cells to try out?

Take from there.


----------



## nja4k (Sep 26, 2014)

Have you tried making sure the battery was positioned the correct way ?

Ask me how I know.


----------



## fkenoath (Nov 6, 2014)

Nilseey said:


> Hello all! I have a LED LENSER H14R.2 that does not want to recharge, the red light just flashes when i plug in power.
> The lamp haven't been in use for a couple of months and the battery went flat when used it last time.
> Anyone of you know what the problem could be?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, im from Norway!



Hi i have had the same problem, have an HTC phone and have just tried the charging cable from that and the problem seems to be fixed. so cable issue? 
only tried it through the computer but the flashing has stopped
cheers


----------



## Duplex (Nov 17, 2014)

*SOLVED!*

I have solved this problem! 

I had a problem with my lamp not charging when I plugged it in. The red indicator lamp would light up red (like it should while charging) but then it started blinking. It blinked for about 20 sekonds and then lit up again for a few seconds before starting to blink again. Eventually it did charge but it could take anything from one hour to many hours before it started to charge without blinking. I got new led lenser batteries from the dealer but this did not help. The problem is the cheapo charger that led lenser sends with this lamp. It has a really low quality interchangeable universal plug. They probably made it this way to save money by not having to manufacture dedicated chargers for each different system - UK, US, EUR and so on. 

The charger has two small pins that should contact the universal wall plug when you slide it on. In my case I could see (and even hear) blue sparks where the smal pins connect to the wall plug. It was only visible when the room was dark and I only noticed this by chanse while I wa son my computer and the lamp was charging beside me. This is a serious problem which I am amazed that Led Lenser has not called back these chargers. It could start a fire and burn down your whole house. With you in it!

I took of the universal plug and bend the small pins on the charger forward a little bit, just with the tip of my finger so that they would contact the plug better. The lamp now charges without any problems. 

Try this, it might work. If not then demand a complete new lamp from your dealer. You have warranty, use it! If you don't have the original reciept then a bank statement or a simple screen dump from your internet bank account payment info is sufficient, by law! At least in the EU. 
Another way is to just use a regular AA battery charger to charge up your batteries. 

Good luck


----------

